# Shot placement on a hog with a bow?



## chambers270 (Aug 12, 2006)

I know that a hogs vitals are a little bit further up behind the shoulder than a deer. So where do you aim when bowhunting?

Also what size/type broadhead do you use for hogs?

I use the G5's Montec 100 grains

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 12, 2006)

You can use the same thing for deer,for hogs.I have actually spined several hogs by hitting them a little high in the shoulder.Their head is more centered to the body than a deer,and the spine runs lower,you can hit the spine like this,and drop him instantly.On bigger hogs though(over 100lbs)I would not suggest that shot.I would instead aim a hair behind the shoulder so you can get the lungs.They are tough,but they aren't impenetrable. 

Please don't shoot them in the head with a bow... 

I know some guys that I met last year who were trying to hit them in the head,and were crippling them.I can't understand why anyone would even think that is a good shot with a bow.


----------



## chambers270 (Aug 12, 2006)

*a bow head shot???*

 

What were they thinking, if my draw weight was 90 lbs I would not try that. Although that is my favorite shot with my 270 and 7mm  

Do you think I could get pretty good penetration through the shoulder with only 62lb draw weight?

You better hope it drops, because if not it will be me and you in one of those swamp bottoms looking for him all night. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 12, 2006)

I was doing it with a 60# draw,and thunderheads.If he takes a step it will hit right behind the shoulder.If you hit him in the shoulder a hair high(6"-8" below the back)it will spine him.As long as you're confident in your bow/shooting abilities.It's not a hard shot.I also like the head shot with my 30-06.If you don't feel comfortable making the slightly high shoulder shot,don't do it.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 12, 2006)

Here check this link out,and you'll see what I mean about the spine.

http://www.askthemeatman.com/hog_chart.htm

The reason I am telling you to aim a hair high,when the spine is almost centered is that you must take into consideration the angle from which you are shooting from up in the tree.If you hit a hair high it will hit dead center in the hog. You follow? Once he's down make a follow up shot if you want to.I usually use cheap walmart broaheads for my follow up shot.


----------



## tearbritches (Aug 12, 2006)

i shot a boar yesterday w/ a 100 grain steelforce...and it zipped right on through! the hog ran abot 60 yds and piled up. the heart and lungs are large. easy to hit. i have heard stories of ''armored'' hogs, but have never had a problem w/ penetration on them. i do think a cut on contact head helps.


----------



## Hogguide (Aug 13, 2006)

tearbritches said:
			
		

> i shot a boar yesterday w/ a 100 grain steelforce...and it zipped right on through! the hog ran abot 60 yds and piled up. the heart and lungs are large. easy to hit. i have heard stories of ''armored'' hogs, but have never had a problem w/ penetration on them. i do think a cut on contact head helps.




On MOST of the hogs that get shot with a rifle on our hunts, the bullet does not usually go all the way thru. I have seen this in the past with a .300 SUM and back on the 260# hog on July 21 that was shot with a 7 mm Magnum and Hornady soft points.

(Here is the Link, in case you missed it. 260# Boar taken by another Woodite )

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f76/johnnyfire/DSC00172.jpg)


The bullet did not exit. The Shots that I recommend to our hunters with a rifle are usually 2" back and 2" below the ear into the spine where the head and neck meet. This shot drops them in their tracks, no matter how big they are. Then, you do not have to tract a mad and wounded hog all over our nearly impenetrable swamp, usually at night with this shot.

On a bow shot, the most deadly shot with a broad-head is directly at the top of the heart which is directly in line with the shoulder crease (directly over the top of "elbow joint"). 

A hog’s anatomy is totally different than a deer’s. A Broadside shot at a hog, behind the shoulder, hits ONLY the liver and intestines. The hog will run and you have only about a 10% chance of finding him. The blood trail will usually run out after about 100 yds due to the wound getting plugged up by intestine or other matter from the shot.
A hog’s heart and lungs are right in line with their shoulder. On a big, wild hog, they will usually have a large plate of super tough fat, on the hide, beginning at the shoulder and going back. I have seen skinned hogs with multiple broad heads, buckshot, and some pistol bullets fall out onto the concrete floor when the large ones were being skinned.

Look here for the anatomy of a Hog.

*(Warning- Depicts REAL, Graphic Photos of a Hog)*

http://www.texasboars.com/anatomy.html







This Picture shows near perfect shot placement with a rifle, 2" Low and 2" behind the ear. This 240# BOAR was dropped in his tracks back on July 8, 2006. You can see the entrance wound right behind the ear. (It looks white in the photo)

Hogguide


----------



## Davexx1 (Aug 14, 2006)

A slightly quartering away shot going in behind the shoulder angling forward toward the opposite shoulder will do the job.  This shot will go in behind the thick "shield" covering the shoulder area of a big hog.

Hogs are heavy boned with thick hide and heavy muscles.  It takes a good high energy bow shot from fairly close range to get good penetration on a big hog.  Smaller hogs are not too tough and are much easier to kill.

I found a broadhead with about 4" of alum arrow shaft embedded in the backbone of a 100lb hog one time.  It was completely healed over and apparently did not do much damage.

Dave


----------



## markland (Aug 14, 2006)

Low and forward is the best advice and I will attach a great pic for you.  Mark


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 14, 2006)

I searched all over for a pic like that.That's a good one!Thanks!


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 14, 2006)

I shoot 57lbs. with a fairly heavy arrow tipped with the montec G5s. I have killed them with thunder heads , but i do get better penetration with the cut on impacts.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Aug 14, 2006)

I agree with quartering away shot. Aim right behind the front elbow. Big hog I smoked last year ran 5 or 10 yds, then collapsed.


----------



## tyler1 (Aug 15, 2006)

Great thread.  I am going to try my hand at a little bow hunting for a hog before deer season and this has been some great info.  If I had gotten a shot at a hog I would have shot to far back.  Thanks


----------



## markland (Aug 15, 2006)

Actually in the pic the lungs would be a little lower as well as the spine, but it does give you a good look.  Try to shoot them just above the elbow and you will be good.  Many talk about the angling away shot, but I do not believe that is the best one, even though you will center the vitals, the arrow will be stopped by the far shoulder and the shaft will plug the hole that is already being plugged with fat and you will not have a very good blood trail unless you use a very large cutting diameter head.  Broadside, right above the elbow, thru the bottom of the plate and normally a complete pass thru and very short run.  Mark


----------



## tyler1 (Aug 17, 2006)

markland said:
			
		

> Actually in the pic the lungs would be a little lower as well as the spine, but it does give you a good look.  Try to shoot them just above the elbow and you will be good.  Many talk about the angling away shot, but I do not believe that is the best one, even though you will center the vitals, the arrow will be stopped by the far shoulder and the shaft will plug the hole that is already being plugged with fat and you will not have a very good blood trail unless you use a very large cutting diameter head.  Broadside, right above the elbow, thru the bottom of the plate and normally a complete pass thru and very short run.  Mark



When you have hunted deer and small game all your life and start hunting something it is great to have a place like this to get some good advice.  Can't wait to get my first hog.


----------



## Hogguide (Aug 26, 2006)

markland said:
			
		

> Low and forward is the best advice and I will attach a great pic for you.  Mark




This is a good photo showing the vitals on a hog for proper shot placement.
Hogguide


----------

